# How much pedal spin resistance is normal?



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

several no-name metal regular pedals (included on $300 level bikes) - When I flick them, they'll continue to spin for several rotations

shimano roadbike clipless pedals: somewhere in the middle in terms of resistance, have some continuous movement when flicking.

Time Atac clipless pedals: i can feel resistance when flicking them, and they definitely will not move a mm further than my finger pushes them. Is this normal? One takes about %50 more force than the other. 

Are they more durable or something this way, or is there something wrong?


----------



## Caffeine Powered (Mar 31, 2005)

rotational friction variables: dust/grease seal condition/quality, bearing quality, grease viscosity and amount, presence or absence of bearing tension, and amount of rotational mass & force.


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

I'll take that to mean that its normal for higher end pedals to rotate less smoothly. Not complaining, I guess it's like that for a reason (withstand more force?). Weird one altacs smooth so much better than the other, I'll open it up I guess.


----------



## Caffeine Powered (Mar 31, 2005)

Before you taking any bearing assembly apart, does it feel gritty as you rotate it? Can you feel indentations or imperfections as you gently turn the pedal? This applies to any bearing, whether it's a hub, headset or bottom bracket. If it feels stiff but not tight it should be fine. If it feels glassy smooth and turns freely but without play then it should be fine as well. I don't use the Atac pedals so I don't know if they're needle or ball bearings or if they're open or sealed cartridge bearings.


----------



## Okayfine (Sep 7, 2010)

bob13bob said:


> I'll take that to mean that its normal for higher end pedals to rotate less smoothly.


Less SMOOTHLY, or less FREELY? There's a difference. I'd suggest that the higher-end pedals will rotate more smoothly, if less freely. Cheap pedals are usually loose-ball bearings and are set up on the loose/free side, and grow looser as things wear, while higher-end stuff will wear less over a longer period of time.


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

Decent quality pedals should not spin "freely". They should have damping because of grease. They should, however, spin smoothly.


----------



## winter (Nov 30, 2009)

Good seals will also contribute some drag and cause the pedal to not rotate freely but this is a trade off to ensure as little contaminants as possible get into the bearings. I have many variants of ATAC pedals going all the way back to the original carbon composite stubby ones; yes, they tend to not spin very freely when new. Once the seals and bearing get worn in, they do loosen up and will even develop a little play.


----------



## akacoke (May 11, 2011)

good pedals with tight bearings will not spin freely like the cheap pedals that will spin forever.


----------



## Caffeine Powered (Mar 31, 2005)

Keep this in mind: the OP asked about new pedals and his perception of the bearing quality. Not our 6 year old, ragged, unmaintained pedals that have been striking roots and the ground from pedaling through corners


----------



## trailof (Mar 18, 2010)

I use Time pedals, and the bearings are smooth but they don't spin for forever. I always thought it was more of a feature than an issue, as it keeps the pedal in an easy position to clip in. My 12 year old originals and the ATAC XS and ROC ATAC recent purchases are all the same. I think it may also be a weight distribution in the pedal as they always end up at the same angle.

There is a cartridge bearing inside the body on the pedal spindle. I think in the 29er or general forum someone did a video walkthrough on how to replace the bearings on ATAC pedals.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

The atac pedals have an outer and inner seal, so no, they don't spin freely, but they should def be smooth.


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

you are correct, I meant freely. I was just a little worried. Thanks to all for clearing my concerns.



Okayfine said:


> Less SMOOTHLY, or less FREELY? There's a difference. I'd suggest that the higher-end pedals will rotate more smoothly, if less freely. Cheap pedals are usually loose-ball bearings and are set up on the loose/free side, and grow looser as things wear, while higher-end stuff will wear less over a longer period of time.


----------



## hankering (Dec 28, 2014)

Old thread, but short and useful -- I yesterday bought my first new bike since 1970, and things have changed a bit. Well, so have I. The supplied pedals -- 
VP-615 - VP Components
surprised me -- they turn very smoothly with finger pressure, but don't turn at all except when they're pushed, they stop as soon as I stop pushing them. 
I gather from the above comments this is expected for well sealed new pedals.

I'm annoyed to find they won't accept toe clips, which I've used since 1970 (unless I drill a couple of holes in the pedals for the bolts, I guess).


----------



## K_W (May 6, 2015)

Okayfine said:


> Less SMOOTHLY, or less FREELY? There's a difference. I'd suggest that the higher-end pedals will rotate more smoothly, if less freely. Cheap pedals are usually loose-ball bearings and are set up on the loose/free side, and grow looser as things wear, while higher-end stuff will wear less over a longer period of time.


Quality and free spin are not exclusive, in my experience with NEW out of the box ABEC 1 bearings installed in Rollerblade wheels, they typically spin less freely and less revolutions than ABEC 3's and those usually less than 5 and 7's, but not always.

Eventually the 1's get so crunchy and loose they out spin the 7's which will still spin like new with the same mileage on them.


----------



## spyghost (Oct 30, 2012)

the 'smooth resistance' offered by spank spike oozy trail is fine for me. this varies from one manufacturer to another.

a free spinning pedal is more often associated with something loose or overall build quality.


----------



## Thrasher (Jun 18, 2005)

It's interesting that Decent quality pedals should not spin "freely". I just noticed that my Crank Brothers STAMP 7 don't spin much at all. Is this normal resistance? Compared to Spank Spike Pedals that spin very freely! I haven't even went on a ride yet with the Stamp 7's but the Spank Spikes always spun freely. I've always thought that was somewhat good because it would mean less resistance. Appreciate any input on the video I made or any other input. The Stamp 7's were very expensive!

Pedal Spin Spank Spike Pedals vs Crank Brothers STAMP 7


----------



## Taroroot (Nov 6, 2013)

Its also something of a feature to have not freely spinning pedals. When you go for the superman seatgrab, you want the pedals to not spin and stay where they are for when you go put your feet back on.


----------



## Thrasher (Jun 18, 2005)

Taroroot said:


> Its also something of a feature to have not freely spinning pedals. When you go for the superman seatgrab, you want the pedals to not spin and stay where they are for when you go put your feet back on.


You've got a valid point. But I'm not doing superman seat grabs. Even though I rip at resort riding. I was just surprised by how much resistance these Stamp 7's have. I think I had some DMR Vault Flat Pedals that were similar. Either way, maybe after I actually go riding they will start to spin a little more freely?


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

An easy option is to simply preform pedal service and transition to lighter lubricants for the spindle bushings.


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

If you are talking flat pedals, I prefer my pedals to hold still in a position if my foot slips off so I don't have to roll it back into place to regain my footing. It's just there not spinning so I can quickly put my foot back on and position my foot where I want it. If the pedal spun freely, I would more than likely have to spin in back into place with my heel and my foot may or may not be in the right position. Then I might have to lift my foot again to reposition it, and the pedal would again spin.


----------

